# spincast reel for shovelhead



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a 10 year old nephew who wants to start fishing for shovelhead (caught his first the other night on my rod)…. he cant handle a baitcaster and doesn't like spinning reels... 40 years ago I think zebco made a heavy duty reel called the hoss. does anyone know of a heavy duty spincast reel that might work for shovelhead.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where you located? I have a Shakespeare SC14 /Ugly stick combo (both new) sitting in my basement. Loaded with 14#.

This is a newer model of that reel. Size 20...
https://www.shakespeare-fishing.com...e-synergy-ti-reel/1405365.html#specifications


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

Snakecharmer thanks for your offer... but it looks like we are about as far apart as 2 people can be and both be in ohio... I live near Georgetown ohio about 10 miles north of the ohio river and about 50 miles east of Cincinnati.... have you caught a big catfish on that reel? did it hold up ok?

again thanks your generous offer


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

DAVELEE said:


> Snakecharmer thanks for your offer... but it looks like we are about as far apart as 2 people can be and both be in ohio... I live near Georgetown ohio about 10 miles north of the ohio river and about 50 miles east of Cincinnati.... have you caught a big catfish on that reel? did it hold up ok?
> 
> again thanks your generous offer


Not used (yet)... But its a hefty combo. 14# Cajun on a CAL1102 Uglystick. It a pretty good size spincast reel.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe look at a Zebco 33MAX....Looks like that might be in your wheelhouse.
From Bass Pro Website:
Everybody knows and loves the classic Zebco® 33®. It's one of the legendary reels of our time. Now, meet the Zebco 33 MAX Spincast Reel, the souped-up version of the original, designed especially for chasing big fish in both fresh- and saltwater. Just the fact that it comes pre-spooled with 20-lb. Cajun Line® should tell you what this reel is meant to handle. With heavy-duty construction all around, the Zebco 33 MAX has everything you need to prevail against big cats, seatrout, even baby tarpon. From its brushed stainless steel covers and lightweight graphite frame, to its rugged ball-bearing drive, to its MicroFine™ dial-adjustable drag system, the 33 MAX is built to last and outlast. Equipped with dual ceramic pickup pins, built-in Bite Alert™, and Zebco's QuickSet™ multi-stop anti-reverse. Changeable left/right retrieve.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends on what you mean by "big". 10-20 lbs, they make a few HD spincast reels that'll likely work. Much bigger than that, you'll end up with more sad stories than pictures.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you find an outfit yet?
I have a heavy duty spincast outfit I bought for my son several years ago designed with catfish in mind. Can't remember the name of it, but if you still need something I can look for it and see what it is. I live in West Union, OH.

Edited to add:
It's a Zebco Hawg Seeker reel. The electronic bite alarm doesn't work but the reel still works good. If you need a rod I'm sure I can find one to put it on.
He's welcome to it if he wants it.
Just PM me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just go on eBay and buy the zebco 888 reel and your set. I used them for fall salmon fishing in Michigan. they come spooled with 25# line usually. but they are made for bigger fish.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My boy has an 888 and has landed 20# flathead with no problem his pb so far he's 11 yrs old


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we were landing 20# to 25# salmon with the 888. we tried the 33 but it just got spooled. went to the 888 and no problems.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

thanks every for the feedback and offers I have a couple of extra catfish poles I can give my nephew, I was just wanting to get him a decent easy to use reel til he can manage a baitcaster in a couple of years.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

DAVELEE said:


> thanks every for the feedback and offers I have a couple of extra catfish poles I can give my nephew, I was just wanting to get him a decent easy to use reel til he can manage a baitcaster in a couple of years.


you can get the 888 new on eBay for around 35.00. but I'd check out amazon too.


----------

